# Looking for a standard breeder in the Ark/MO/TN/TX/OK or other parts of the mid south



## tnedator (Aug 1, 2013)

We recently lost our 14 year old male miniature to cancer, but still have a fairly healthy 15 year old female. However, we are looking to add a standard to our family around the end of the year (anytime after about mid November).

I'm looking for recommendations for standard breeders that I can contact about upcoming litters. I don't mind driving to pick a puppy up. While Arkansas, MO, TN, OK, MS, northern LA and Eastern TX would be the easiest, I can and would be willing to go farther -- Georgia to Colorado, or as far north as southern MN or so. 

I have no plan to breed or show our new poodle. Instead, it will just be a part of our family. Ideally, we want a dog with a good, friendly temperament, which is more important to us than perfect poodle looks.

We drove over 10 hours to get our female mini 15 years ago, from Candyland Kennels near Houston (don't think they are in business anymore), and she is a Donnchada poodle. While she has lousy poodle hair (have had to keep her in a puppy cut, because she has limp hair (topknot and elsewhere), she is the sweetest dog, which is the reaction and comment from everyone that spends time with her. 

A good, sweet temperament, would be highest on our list, right after a healthy pedigree. 

We are looking for something other than white/champagne or black (my wife isn't ready for another black male yet), but are open to about any other color. 

Any advice on good, reputable standard breeders in the mid south, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

I was going to recommend Donnchada! You might be looking for different colors then what she has, but she can recommend someone in the area, Betty is an awesome person and a great poodle breeder and she knows all the reputable people in the area. I would rather have a previous buyer call me and tell me the situation then have you go out there and buy from a sub standard breeder, which sorry there are a lot of them in your area. Good Luck! 
P.S. Betty still has a website but it is outdated, but I believe you can find her contact information on there.


----------



## tnedator (Aug 1, 2013)

Jacknic said:


> I was going to recommend Donnchada! You might be looking for different colors then what she has, but she can recommend someone in the area, Betty is an awesome person and a great poodle breeder and she knows all the reputable people in the area. I would rather have a previous buyer call me and tell me the situation then have you go out there and buy from a sub standard breeder, which sorry there are a lot of them in your area. Good Luck!
> P.S. Betty still has a website but it is outdated, but I believe you can find her contact information on there.


Last year, when I was starting to do research on another mini without my wife knowing, because I know with our dogs as old as they were it was only a matter of time, I came across the Donchada website and emailed and never got a response. As the website seemed out of date and I never received a response, I assumed she was no longer breeding. 

Back when we got our Mini, I think it was Betty and someone else in partnership in Candyland.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Nope she is still breeding but she is a very busy lady, Since emails can change so often, you might want to try a phone call and realize, she is also a handler so she will not be around on weekends. Betty has always been Donnchada and I honestly don't know about the kennel situation, but she does a lot of co-breeding with other breeders. I just bought a standard that Betty is the Co-breeder. Good you are not in a hurry, you can find exactly what you want.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a breeding planned for sometime this fall. Puppies won't be ready to go home until winter. I am located in St. Louis, Missouri and am breeding my white dog GCH Safari's Specter CGC to a very nice black bitch - Peckerwood Karmasabitch at Deagra CGC. I expect extremely sweet temperaments. The sire has already produced some nice temperaments and he himself is the sweetest, most docile standard I've owned. All puppies will be raised in my kitchen. I only have a few dogs so they will have all of my husband's and my attention! I am planning to keep the pick to show and place the rest in wonderful pet homes on a spay/neuter contract. Both parents are fully health tested. Send me a PM for more info if you would like. 

ETA: I am expecting only white and black puppies. I see that you are interested in other colors. Feel free to PM still for other breeder suggestions!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Tint let is in Nc- Western down by TN. Give Gloria a call.


----------



## tnedator (Aug 1, 2013)

tnedator said:


> We recently lost our 14 year old male miniature to cancer, but still have a fairly healthy 15 year old female. However, we are looking to add a standard to our family around the end of the year (anytime after about mid November).
> 
> I'm looking for recommendations for standard breeders that I can contact about upcoming litters. I don't mind driving to pick a puppy up. While Arkansas, MO, TN, OK, MS, northern LA and Eastern TX would be the easiest, I can and would be willing to go farther -- Georgia to Colorado, or as far north as southern MN or so.
> 
> ...




Rather than start a new thread, I'm bumping this one. 

Back in fall of '13 we got a standard from NOLA Standard poodles. Loki, who is great. Now that he's closing in on two years old, I think it's time to add another. 

I have not been able to get a hold of Tabatha to see if she has an upcoming litter, so it looks like I might have to look elsewhere for a companion for Loki. 

I'm going to reach out to Betty at Donchada. Any other recommendations for standard breeders in this general area? 

While my wife likes the idea of another dog in the red/apricot/brown family or maybe a silver/blue, she is no longer dead set against another black poodle like she was before. 

Number one goal is to get a poodle from a breeder with a good track record and very good health history.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Email me :act-up:

[email protected]

My phone number changed, and after I moved would ring a few times and then disconnect (this continued for over a month).

Still the website is updated with the current number, and my email address in on every page - the contact pages states emails are best...BUT if it bounces message me here! Sometimes it does because I get so many and overload my account :ahhhhh: (makes my provider SO happy! haha)

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------

